# من لديه سيريال شغال ل multiSim 10



## en.hani (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و ربكاته

ابحث عن سيريال شغال لبرنامج Multisim 10
و ان كان هناك كراك فياريت طريقه استخدامه لانه لدي كراك و لا يعمل شئ
يولد 3 ملفات باسماء معينه و فقط

للضرورة بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## alsaneyousef (23 مارس 2008)

http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/archive/index.php/t-19365-p-2.html


----------



## en.hani (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

دخلت الرابط و لم اجد شئ او بالاحري ان الموضوع كبير

هل لك بنقل الجزء المطلوب

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قحطاني بريطانيا (14 مايو 2009)

نفس الطلب مهم وعاااجل

السيريل نمبر تبع Multisim 10


----------

